#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Communicating with More Confidence

## f81aa

Communicating effectively should be the simplest thing in the world, we talk and listen - or do we? And is that all there is to it? When things go wrong in a company, a friendship, a personal relationship, communication or rather lack of it or misinterpreting it, is often at the heart of the problem. Improving your communication skills can bring huge rewards; it can help you to win more contracts and sales, gain promotion, manage your organisation or your team more effectively, find friendship, even love. It can enhance relationships both at work and at home. So it's worth getting it right isn't it?

This book will provide tips and techniques to improve communication skills and gain the co-operation of others. It includes topics such as: How to read, interpret and use body language; How to create the right visual appearance; How to use your voice - tone, accent, pitch, pace etc.; How to use powerful and persuasive words; How to get people to like you; How to influence people to your way of thinking; How to persuade people to co-operate with you; How to get on someone's wavelength; and How to hear, recognise and use the different communication styles between men and women.

Those Forum members interested, please download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Best regardsSee More: Communicating with More Confidence

----------


## omli

Very interesting post

thnks very much

----------


## sharpsudheer

Thank you so much

----------


## saheed

Thank you

----------


## Budiana

thank you f81aa

----------


## unni

Thank you

----------


## ajucini

sir can you please re upload the file
with thanks in advance

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## sysmax740

thanks a lot

----------


## Ravindranath

thanks

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks a lot.

----------


## r3n1

Thanks for your valuable contribution

----------


## mvr.rana

Can you send me on my mail id: mv_rana@lntenc.com


Thank you......See More: Communicating with More Confidence

----------


## f81aa

Hi mvr.rana:

If you are having trouble downloading from the previous link which by the way, it is still active, please try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## dcciie251

the confidence is based ability and  knowledge you have .so read more and learn more is a must you should do 
never feel that it is too late to learn

----------


## fahmisoft

thanks for your effort

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## wickedchicken

Thank you  :Smile: 

(The depositfile link works - the rest don't...)

----------


## muhammad salleh

sir,

can u re-upload this file using mediafire or 4share

sorry for any inconveniences.

----------


## f81aa

Hi muhammad salleh:

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## muhammad salleh

a lot of thank f81aa

----------

